# Foiles Goose Flags



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Has anybody had good luck with this retractable flag? In my opinion, the twist-lock sucks. I bought one, read the instructions about not twisting it too tight, carefully twisted it and used it in my house. It broke before it even saw the field. I took extreme care when using it. Went to Cabelas, exchanged it, and had that one last one hunt before it broke. Again, I was using extreme care. I exchanged that one for another one, got a couple hunts out of it and the twist lock broke again. When you look at the end of the plastic rod, it is no wonder why they break. It is a small amount of cheap plastic that is the locking mechanism. It isn't even close to the circumference of a pencil worth of plastic holding it together. I know it sounds weird, but I'm sure some of you know what I'm talking about. It seems like the twist-lock loosens when it is used and it causes the rods to be able to bend weird and break. Same with using it in high winds. Just wondering what your guys' experiences have been. I think I will just duct tape this one back together.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

i bought one and took it out and looked at it and returned it the next day it was a piece of junk.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I bought a Final Approach flag. It seems to be working pretty good. I like the cloth better than the nylon because of the noise factor when you flap it in a good wind. Just my 2 cents..... :wink:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine unlocks when I flag with it. They say dont tighten it to much but I cranked on it and it still untwists and the end rod slid inside the handle. Im thinking about putting a screw in it to keep it from coming unlocked. Im not real impressed with it.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i got one, the first hunt or two i couldnt keep it locked, it would slip down while geese were working, not cool. then it broke the exact way you described, last dollar of mine foiles ever sees.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Mine didn't even make it though the early season, it broke just as you guys described


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Had mine for the first week of early season. Pole broke after first hunt on a windy day. I adapted the flag to fit on an old golf club shaft. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah mine broke after about 5 min of use. I just use the short piece now and it works fine.


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

foiles was here in trf at the arctic cat factory and he told me that he never extends it. and he used hockey tape to keep the faberic attatched to the pole.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Then why sell a product that reads "retractable goose flag". Why not just sell one that doesn't extend? Good idea, but the way they made it sucks something aweful.


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

yeh and he was talking so great about it. but yet he had it all taped up on the pole and all. i told him that he needs to rethink the whole flag attatchment, and use a hook system.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

the twist lock broke on the first hunt with it. Then,early season the handle bent all up. Then,in NoDak,the handle completely broke off. So,I modified it with some pvc and electrical tape.Works great now.  

Alex


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Try the final approach double trouble, they have good flap, are easy to but assemble and one side is camo.


----------

